# Ipad et périphériques externes de stockage



## sixuN60 (21 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaitais savoir s'il était possible, via un adaptateur, de lire des clés USB sur iPad, et comment cela était il géré par l'Ipad, autrement dit, comment on accède au contenu de notre clé USB, vu que nous n'avons pas de gestionnaire de fichiers. 

J'ai lu que les adaptateurs qui existe ne permettent pas de lire toutes les clés USB, avez-vous des précisions à apporter?

J'ai bien vu qu'il existe également des clés USB sans fil, et également des clé USB dôté d'un port lightning, avez-vous déjà utilisé ces solutions, et si oui cela s'avère t'il être satisfaisants?

Merci pour vos retours, sur comment vous gérer vos stockages externes pour iPad.

PS : Je pense aussi qu'un NAS serait le meilleur moyen, même si je ne maîtrise pas le sujet des NAS, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait accéder aux données du NAS, à l'extérieur et sur tous nos appareils.


----------



## RubenF (21 Décembre 2015)

Pour la question d'USB je laisse la parole j'suis pas trop calé sur ça pour te répondre.. 

Concernant le NAS en revanche, j'ai un Synology avec un tas de choses dedans, j'ai accès a tout n'importe ou grâce à mes applications, c'est un bonheur ! Synology propose des applications vraiment bien fichues.


----------



## sixuN60 (21 Décembre 2015)

C'est marrant car je suis actuellement sur le site de Synology !!! C'est pas trop compliqué Synology? Tu l'utilises avec des appareils Apple?  La configuration est pas difficile? Et l'accès à l'extérieur est fiable, stable? Il faut juste avoir une connexion WIFI?


----------



## RubenF (21 Décembre 2015)

Alors Ecoute Synology c'est vraiment bête comme bonjour.. le DSM ( Disk Synology Manager ) est vraiment simple.. il faut juste acheter les Disques durs et les monter mais c'est pas monstre. 

Ensuite oui j'utilise mon Syno avec le Mac (Sauvegardes et récupérations de fichiers  ) nativement avec Finder et avec mon iPhone/iPad via les applications proposées, et même Infuse pour avoir mes films avec Jaquette etc.. franchement j'adore.


----------



## sixuN60 (21 Décembre 2015)

Les applications propres à Syno sont récupérables via l'APP Store? Et ensuite y'a pas une histoire de réseau à configurer? Tu as quel SYNO?


----------



## RubenF (21 Décembre 2015)

Alors j'ai un DS411J, et toutes les applications sont sur l'AppStore, ensuite effectivement tu dois configurer les IP ( si t'es pas en DHCP ce qui est mon cas. ) tu dois aussi configurer les ports pour y acceder n'importe ou.. Mais comme je te dis, c'est pas sorcier.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2015)

Sans parler d'applications dédiée, j'accède à mon NAS via n'importe quelle appli de fichier (j'utilise goodreader). Il détecte les lecteurs réseau et me permet de les explorer, up loader ou downloader dessus sans soucis


----------



## sixuN60 (22 Décembre 2015)

Mais comment ça marche l'accès à son NAS hors de chez soi? On doit télécharger par exemple le film que l'on a sur notre NAS ou pas besoin c est en streaming ?

Car imaginons un film de 700mo sur son NAS je veux le regarder chez ma copine avec elle, faut je le télécharge sur mon iPad via son WIFI? Si oui ça risque d être long...


----------



## sixuN60 (22 Décembre 2015)

Mais comment ça marche l'accès à son NAS hors de chez soi? On doit télécharger par exemple le film que l'on a sur notre NAS ou pas besoin c est en streaming ?

Car imaginons un film de 700mo sur son NAS je veux le regarder chez ma copine avec elle, faut je le télécharge sur mon iPad via son WIFI? Si oui ça risque d être long...


----------



## sixuN60 (22 Décembre 2015)

Personne n utilise d'autres périphériques ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Décembre 2015)

Ça risque d'être très long voir plus car dans ce cas ça dépend du réseau de ta box en upload... Et meme en fibre, c'est long... Via l'adsl, c'est ingérable, et ca quelque soit le NAS... 

Un NAS c'est surtout fait pour être utiliser sur le meme réseau...

Avec sinologie tu peux accéder de l'extérieur, mais le débit dépendant de ta box, c'est leeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttt..


----------



## sixuN60 (23 Décembre 2015)

En voila une mauvaise nouvelle que tu m'annonces ... Je voulais principalement un NAS et un synology pour accéder à la bibliothèque en extérieur... Mais si c'est pour attendre 7h que le film se télécharge ...

Et via PLEX j'aurais le même souci? Si je passe par le logiciel, j'ai cru comprendre que le NAS pouvait accueillir PLEX.

Sinon il reste le stockage externe via une clé usb wireless qui pourrait plus me convenir je pense...


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, je n'ai aucun problème de stream des vidéos ou de la musique venant d'un nas.
Je n'utilise pas plex car il demande trop de ressources.

Pour les vidéos, je me sers des apps de lecture vidéo comme nplayer, oplayer ou buzzplayer (au-début).
L'accès à la musique, se fait avec l'app de synology. L'accès aux autres fichiers, est avec l'app filebrowser car elle permet le streaming. Ce que autres apps de "finder" sur ios, ne le font pas.

Pour les autres périphériques, le problème est les apps "maison" pour l'accès aux données.
Pour les premiers disques durs wifi, je passais outre en me servant d'un navigateur ou d'un finder  ou encore une app de lecture vidéo sur ios.

Je m'en sers plus ou si peu des ces disques durs wifi ou autres périphériques en wifi comme l'iusbport2 ou encore plug'n'share de novodio.

Maintenant, je me sers d'un nas et d'une clé usb/lightning pour mes idevices.


----------



## sixuN60 (23 Décembre 2015)

Étant novice dans le domaine, peux tu m'expliquer comment tu réalises ton streaming au travers de ton NAS pour avoir le film sur IPAD?

Sachant que je ne serais pas à mon domicile, mais à 30km de ce dernier. Apres si tu me dis que cela marche que tu peux avoir accès à tes films grâce aux NAS et des applications que tu as cité, ce serait super ! Mais la qualité en streaming est bonne? Pas de saccade ou ralentissement ou perte de qualité ?

Merci!


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2015)

@sixusn60, ça dépend de ta connexion et quel fichier veux tu streamer ainsi que du nas.
Je me sers de d'une adresse ip fixe (de l'extérieur sinon je me sers de l'adresse ip local que j'ai donné au nas), de l'ouverture de certains ports sur le routeur de ma box et une configuration du nas.


----------



## sixuN60 (23 Décembre 2015)

Ce serait que des films en streaming avec pour NAS un synology. Cela à l'air compliqué à configurer le NAS pour y accéder de l'extérieur

Pareil, lorsque tu utilises une clé USB/lightning, comment l'IPAD gère la clé? Tu accèdes comment à son contenu


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, il n'y a rien de compliquer de configurer un nas. Il n'y a pas que synology.
Tu accèdes à cette clé en passant par une app. Deux exemples, ici et là.


----------



## sixuN60 (24 Décembre 2015)

La clé Leef semble vraiment intéressante !

Dernière question, toi qui semble avoir un NAS, tu as déjà visionné un film depuis l'extérieur ? Ton retour d expérience était positif? Le film se streame sans ralentissement m, et l'iPhone avait été rapide?

Merci pour des bons conseils en tout cas, un spécialiste de l'iPad à ce que je vois, car tu réponds souvent à mes interrogations.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Décembre 2015)

Encore une fois, cela ne dépend pas du NAS mais de la connexion... Si tu es en fibre, ça devrait le faire, mais en adls avec une connexion moyenne, laisse tomber... Chez moi par exemple, j'upload vers le nuage à moins de 100ko/s quand j'ai de la chance... Impossible de streamer un film avec ce débit...

Que tu utilises Plex, vld ou video miracle machin truc, ça ne changera rien à la vitesse d'upload physique de ta box...

Ça marche bien pour de petits fichiers, les photos (encore que les fichiers photos font au moins 25 Mo chacun, donc ça reste galere), les mp3....


----------



## sixuN60 (24 Décembre 2015)

Je ne suis pas en fibre, je suis chez Free la V6 et le débit je ne le connais pas! En moyenne je suis sur du 600ko/s pour télécharger des films.

Cela semble compliqué pour moi d'avoir un NAS.


----------



## lineakd (25 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, oui, je suis un utilisateur d'un nas. Et non, je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'ipad.
J'ai rarement streamé des films, surtout des petites vidéos ou des séries. C'est un bon retour en général mais j'ai un réseau fibré à la maison (un freenaute), que ce soit sur l'iPad ou l'iPhone.
Tu peux essayer le site ou l'app du site www.speedtest.net pour mesurer les débits de ton adsl.
@Moumou92, le matériel rentre en compte. Passe d'un ds210j à un ds216play ou ds716+ et je te promets que tu sentiras la différence.


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

J'ai effectué le test et les résultats sont : 

Upload : 0,87 Mbps
Download : 8,78 Mbps

Cela semble t il compliqué pour mon futur NAS? Autre question, qu'est ce qu'un freenaute?

Joyeux Noël au passage et merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

Oula, tu parle de loi...

Un freenaute est un internaute connecte à Free...

0,87 Mbps pour l'upload, c'est tres lent... Tu peut utiliser un NAS sans soucis, mais ça va être long pour pouvoir télécharger ton film...

Aucun rapport entre le download (la vitesse de l'Internet vers chez toi, en gros), a L upload (de chez toi vers l'Internet, beaucoup plus lent).

Encore une fois, le meilleur matériel possible ne changera pas la vitesse d'upload...


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

Je viens de réaliser un test via PLEX. En effet, j'ai débranché le WIFI de mon téléphone, et j'ai mis en route l'application PLEX via 4G pour voir comment se déroulait le streaming. Le résultat est concluant, le film se lit sans problème, sans saccade.

J'en déduis, à tort ou à raison, que si je suis chez ma copine, en WIFI, donc un débit supérieur à la 4G, je ne devrais pas non plus avoir de soucis pour voir un film en streaming via PLEX. Ai-je raison?

Sinon actuellement, je suis sur 3 options : 

- Un NAS Synology (qui supportera PLEX ou d'autres applications)
- Une clé USB/lightning comme Lineakd m'a mis en lien
- Le verbatim Mediashare Wireless qui dispose d'une application sur IOS et me permettrait de brancher une clé USB ou autres pour ensuite récupérer le tout sur mon Idevice (http://www.amazon.fr/Verbatim-98243-Périphérique-MediaShare-sans/dp/B00CZ0P0PS)


----------



## lineakd (25 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, attention, certaines 4g fonctionnent bien mieux que l'adsl et même mon wifi, en étant fibré.
Il y a d'autres marques de nas.
Tu peux aussi regarder à la place du périphérique verbatim, celui de Kingston, le mobilelite wireless g2 qui ajoute un port ethernet.
Tu peux aussi te servir de la freebox qui est un petit nas pour tester la lecture d'une vidéo chez ta copine.


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

Décidément, tu me mets le doute à chacune de tes réponses, mais en m'apportant toujours des précisions utiles ! Je testerais dès demain au travail, la lecture d'un film sur le Serveur Freebox. Après, au travail, ce sera de la 4G contrairement à chez ma copine où ce sera de la WIFI (ça fausse donc la conclusion du test).

Je sais bien qu'il y'a d'autres marques de NAS, mais sincèrement, j'entends que des retours positifs de Synology, et leur DSM est un vrai plus pour moi!

Je regarderais Kingston, après avoir un port Ethernet en plus, j'en ai pas spécialement besoin à priori.

Dur dur de trouver la meilleure solution.

Le NAS semble offrir le plus gros potentiel et le moins de manipulations, mais cela à un coût.
La clé USB Leef, semble correspondre à ce que je souhaite, mais il faut constamment copier/coller les films que je souhaite avoir et regarder. Idem pour Verbatim/Kingston, sauf que ces derniers sont plus avantageux que la clé USB Leef en terme de prix (mais à voir l'application dédiée).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

Le problème encore une fois n'est pas le débit de la 4g, mais le débit montant de la box... C'est vraiment l'élément bloquant sur ses box non fibrees...


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

Désolé je suis novice dans ce domaine et je comprends pas trop ces histoires de débit et débit montant ! 

Enfaite je veux juste la solution la plus idéale pour visionner ma bibliothèque de films n'importe où !

Quelle galère mdr, vous êtes bien patients en tout cas


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

Le plus simple: avoir un iPad 128 Go est stocker ce que tu veux dessus... Si pas assez de 128 Go, il existe des disques durs wifi tres pratique... (Celui de lacie semble superbe), ou des routeurs avec lecteurs de cartes sd (j'utilise le ravpower avec mon iPad Air 128 Go).

Sinon moi j'ai résolue le problème: toute ma bibliothèque de films et série provient d'iTunes store: les achats sont retelechargeable à volonté... Plus de problème de connexion montante, juste de connexion descendante (beaucoup plus simple...).


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

Effectivement pour mon utilisation je vais m'orienter vers ces solutions soit des clés  usb de type Leef, ou des solutions de disques durs wifi/routeur type Verbatim/Kingston.

C'est sur que iTunes Store serait la solution idéale mais je ne veux pas payer mes films ou séries en toute franchise!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

Les films dont tu parles sont piratés?  Sais tu que c'est du vol et que c'est punissable par la loi? 
Penses tu que les gens qui les ont fait ne méritent  pas de salaire? Que dirais tu si ton patron décidait de ne pas te payer à la fin du mois?

En tout cas un peu curieux de déclarer être un voleur sur le net, tout en laissant la trace de son adresse ip... Tu cherches à provoquer les forces de l'ordre?


----------



## sixuN60 (25 Décembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas dis cela, après à toi de tirer les conclusions que tu souhaites hein. En tout cas merci à toi et lineakd pour les renseignements forts utiles qui m'ont permis de m'orienter vers une solution à mon problème initial.


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, port ethernet est un plus et ce périphérique semble avoir bonne presse mais je ne l'ai pas essayé.
L'ibridge est une clé usb2 (peut-être en usb3 pour l'année prochaine) et il est possible de streamer directement du dossier de la clé. 
La solution la plus économique semble être ta freebox puis le G2, etc...
Il est vrai que le dsm de syno... Mais les autres ne sont pas mauvais non plus surtout côté matériel.


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

Merci,je suis effectivement entrain de regarder différents tests relatifs à Kingston. Et la Leef que tu avais évoqué, tu en es un utilisateur ? Ton retour ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Celui ci a l'air top, j'ai longtemps hésité à le prendre: http://www.lacie.com/fr/fr/products/wireless-storage/fuel/ en version 2To...


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

Effectivement il a l'air très intéressant, bien que plus coûteux, si je choisis ce modèle je prendrais un 1 TO je n'ai pas une grosse bibliothèque et ne suis pas non plus un grand cinéphile !

il existe beaucoup de produits susceptibles de répondre à mes besoins, maintenant il faut en choisir un, et la c'est une autre histoire mdr !


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/tests/2014/02/test-du-lacie-fuel-un-disque-dur-wi-fi-1-85628

A priori le Lacie ne permettrait pas de lire des vidéos 1080p...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Pas en streaming, mais il peut les stocker... Reste juste à le rapatrier en local pour le lire... Pas bien contraignant, la bête étant sur les autres point tip top...


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

En gros tu veux dire que par exemple si je veux le lire sur un Idevice je dois télécharger le film sur le Idevice ? 

N'hésitez pas à me proposer des produits, vos idées peuvent être constructives !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Le disque externe permet de stocker l'ensemble de la bibliothèque... Lors du visionnage, il est plus confortable de mettre le fichier sur l'iPad (déjà pour ne pas vider la batterie du disque dur, éviter les soucis de connexions...).

N'importe quel soft (goodreader, vlc...) permet de se connecter au disque dur et de récupérer les fichiers dessus... Une fois le film ou le fichier utilise, tu peut le supprimer de l'iPad...

C'est quand même plus pratique avec un iPad de grosse capacité (128 Go), à ceci prêt qu'il n'est pas possible d'avoir 1 ou 2 To de stockage dans l'iPad (ce qui est fort dommage).


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@sixusn60, et les apps seagate sont à fuir comme la peste. Mais il peut être possible de passer par d'autres apps.
Oui, je suis un utilisateur. Elle est toujours dans ma besace ou dans ma poche au boulot. C'est une 16go, j'attends une version usb3 pour passer en 32 ou 64 go.
Ce qui me gène, c'est de passer par l'app de chez leef et de pas pourvoir me servir avec d'autres apps, peut-être avec ios X.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

J'utilise pour ma part une batterie externe / routeur wifi ravpower... Le routeur possède un emplacement lecteur de carte qui permet d'étendre la capacité de l'ipad, mais aussi d'importer les vidéos de ma go pro (tres pratique pour commencer à derusher), ou encore de brancher n'importe quelle clef USB pour y avoir accès en wifi... La meilleure solution en terme de polyvalence pour moi, et pour un prix quasi nul...


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

Mais le délai pour mettre le film sur l'iPad est pas trop long ?

Pourquoi seagate est à fuir ?

Et le ravpower lit tous les formats de disques dur ? L application dédiée est pas mal? Le ravpower se rapproche du Kingston?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

sixuN60 a dit:


> Mais le délai pour mettre le film sur l'iPad est pas trop long ?
> 
> Pourquoi seagate est à fuir ?
> 
> Et le ravpower lit tous les formats de disques dur ? L application dédiée est pas mal? Le ravpower se rapproche du Kingston?


Pour un Go de donné, compte 3 à 5 minutes de transfert...

Le ravpower transforme toute source USB en disque wifi, quelque soit la source (si c'est un disque dur il faut quand même une alimentation, car le port ne débite pas toujours assez pour alimenter le disque...).


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, une simple mauvaise expérience avec. Heureusement qu'il était possible d'accéder par l'app Safari et buzz player de l'époque. Même le logiciel sur OS X créé des problèmes.


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Décembre 2015)

Je vais essayer de trouver des tests sur le Ravpower.

De toute façon pour l'instant, j'ai toujours en tête le Kingston, le Ravpower, mais aussi le SanDisk.(http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...ireless-media-drive-64-go-de-sandisk?fnode=9f)

Pour vous, aucun intérêt un Disque dur Externe SSD?


----------



## lineakd (27 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, pour le ssd, je ne sais pas. Le disque dur wifi servait surtout pour le partage de fichiers entre plusieurs appareils pendant ou les trajets des vacances de la petite famille. À l'époque, nous avions des smartphones de 16 go et des tablettes de 32 go. Ce n'est plus le cas ou presque, il y a encore une 32 qui traine...
C'est utile quand tu es dans une région "blanche" ou que le réseau n'est pas stable. Ce qui est le cas dans beaucoup de coins de France.
Ne t'attend pas à pourvoir voir du 4k ou du 1080p en 60 images secondes avec ce genre d'appareil sur plusieurs "idevices" ou alors un que je ne connais pas qui a du wifi ac sur un iPad pro. 

As tu essayé l'accès de la freebox à partir de l'extérieur?

Sinon, tu peux te servir du droit de rétractation sur certains sites marchands pour tester le matériel. Je ne pourrais pas t'aider sur ce sujet.


----------



## sixuN60 (27 Décembre 2015)

Je projette justement l'achat d'un iPad pro. Et je voulais justement pouvoir visionner du 1080p sur l'appareil.

Je dois tester la freebox d'ici peu et je vous dirais le retour d expérience.


----------



## lineakd (28 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, la leef de bridge est formaté en fat32 donc les fichiers de plus de 4 go ne se télécharge pas dessus. 
Il y a aussi un bugue avec "ouvrir dans" pour les gros fichiers surtout vidéos. Il te faudra te le copier dans l'app avant de l'ouvrir dans une autre app, si tu as des problèmes de codecs audio.
Le 1080P 60fps passe mais faire attention avec les codecs audio des vidéos. 
Sur le 4k 2160, ça lague trop sur l'app ou les autres apps vidéos (une désynchronisation de l'audio et de la vidéo).
Pour le test, je me suis servi des vidéos de sintel et de big buck bunny pour notre ami @Moumou92.


----------



## sixuN60 (29 Décembre 2015)

Donc impossible de lire des fichiers en 1080 si la cle ne peut supporter des fichiers supérieurs à 4GO.
Petite question à part, le dvdrip mkv est de qualité inférieure à du HD 720p?

De toute manière je comptais m'appuyer sur des applications tierces comme nplayer ou infuse qui est gratuit et à bonne presse.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @sixuN60, la leef de bridge est formaté en fat32 donc les fichiers de plus de 4 go ne se télécharge pas dessus.
> Il y a aussi un bugue avec "ouvrir dans" pour les gros fichiers surtout vidéos. Il te faudra te le copier dans l'app avant de l'ouvrir dans une autre app, si tu as des problèmes de codecs audio.
> Le 1080P 60fps passe mais faire attention avec les codecs audio des vidéos.
> Sur le 4k 2160, ça lague trop sur l'app ou les autres apps vidéos (une désynchronisation de l'audio et de la vidéo).
> Pour le test, je me suis servi des vidéos de sintel et de big buck bunny pour notre ami @Moumou92.


De quelle connexion internet dispose tu!


----------



## lineakd (29 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92, sans connexion, c'est une clé usb/Lightning.
@sixuN60, oui, les films feront plus de 4go.
De la lecture pour le rip.
Les apps Infuse et nplayer ne sont pas gratuites. Il y a bien d'autres comme oplayer ou avplayerhd, etc...


----------



## sixuN60 (29 Décembre 2015)

Comment faire pour stocker une vidéo de plus de 4GO?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Les fichiers iTunes font souvent 5,8 Go ou plus... La limite des fichiers de 4Go est dû au système de formatage vieillot... Il suffit de formater proprement pour faire disparaître cette limite (utiliser un formatage Mac, ou à défaut un formatage fat32...


----------



## sixuN60 (29 Décembre 2015)

Il faudra je me penche sur le sujet pour savoir la manipulation de formatage.

Merci bien ! Reste à choisir l iPad (Air 2 ou Pro) et le stockage externe


----------



## lineakd (29 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, c'est le gros problème de cette app qui n'accepte pas le ntfs ou l'exfat.


----------



## sixuN60 (29 Décembre 2015)

Donc j'oublie la Leef. Avoir aussi si la Kingston prend en charge.

Le ntfs ou exfat sont les formats qui permettent des vidéos de plus de 4GO?


----------



## lineakd (29 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, oui, ce sont des formats de chez Microsoft.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Par contre aucune idée si l'iPad est capable de lire une clef ntfs ou exfat... À mon avis ca m'étonnerait...


----------



## sixuN60 (29 Décembre 2015)

Oui mais si je passe par un périphérique comme Kingston ou Verbatim ou Sandisk qui permettent de brancher des clés USB ou disque durs, je mets ça au format voulu et j'aurais accès via L'iPad ?

Faut juste vérifier que les périphériques cités ci dessus prennent en charge les formats ntfs et exfat ! Au passage, ces formats sont pris en charge par les IMac ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Mon ravpower ne lis pas mes clef formatées en ntfs par exemple... Oui si le hub wifi est compatible avec ses formats, non sinon...


----------



## lineakd (29 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92, et en exfat?
@sixuN60, oui pour l'exfat et en lecture pour le ntfs.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Moumou92, et en exfat?
> @sixuN60, oui pour l'exfat et en lecture pour le ntfs.


Aucune idée, jamais essayé...


----------



## lineakd (29 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92 & sixun60, je viens de tester l'exfat sur l'ibridge et sa fonctionne. J'ai pu y mettre des fichiers de plus 4 go. Le formatage fut effectué avec l'utilitaire de disque d'osx sur l'imac.
Et la vidéo de sinter en 4k passe mieux mais c'est loin d'être parfait.


----------



## lineakd (30 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92 & sixun60, retour au fat32, beaucoup trop de problème dans la surpression des fichiers à partir l'app.
Le ntfs ne fonctionne pas mais je retesterai le format exfat en formatant d'un pc.
Désolé, pour le double post, je ne peux plus éditer le précédent.


----------



## sixuN60 (31 Décembre 2015)

Donc, d après tes tests, le format exfat passe et permet de mettre des fichiers supérieurs à 4Go? Et pour passer à ce format, on utilise l'utilitaire de disque ?

L ibridge redevient intéressant à mes yeux mdr ! J'essaie de chercher quels sont les formats acceptés par Kingston, Sandisk pour savoir si ces appareils correspondent à mes besoins.


----------



## lineakd (31 Décembre 2015)

@sixuN60, oui, l'utilitaire de disque. Il le permet. Non, oubli ibridge pour es gros fichiers vidéos.


----------



## cillab (2 Février 2016)

sixuN60 a dit:


> http://www.igen.fr/tests/2014/02/test-du-lacie-fuel-un-disque-dur-wi-fi-1-85628
> 
> A priori le Lacie ne permettrait pas de lire des vidéos 1080p...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

